# New Tortoise Logo



## TylerStewart (Apr 8, 2011)

We have been itching to make a new batch of t-shirts, and finally got our little logo done that I think we are going to use on it. What do you think? Shirts will say "that's how I roll."


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2011)

I truly like it, I will have to get a t-shirt..


----------



## coreyc (Apr 8, 2011)

I just seen it on FB love it I need two do you think you will have kid sizes ? need one for my daughter


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha thats great! What is that a star tort? I've never seen one so angry!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 8, 2011)

I like it alot! How much and when??


----------



## TylerStewart (Apr 8, 2011)

I think we are going to make mostly kids ones.... I've had a few close friends tell me it was too "cheesy" for an adult, although I've certainly seen adult reptile shirts that were much cheesier. I would wear this on a shirt, although I wear the $7 shirts you can get at Wal Mart and Target. A friend of a friend is a really good illustrator and I worked with him to get this done (it went back and fourth and had some adjustments). I like the finished product. We're probably a few weeks from having any shirts, I'll run a classified ad once they're ready.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 8, 2011)

i would love to get one for my son. looks great.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 8, 2011)

heck I'd wear one. But again I wear anything. Vintage to thrift to hand outs... lol


----------



## Laura (Apr 8, 2011)

its great for a t shirt.. you arent using it as the Business logo are you?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice, I would wear one, are you going to order some 4x?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2011)

I love t-shirts with pictures on them. Unless im going somewhere special I amost always wear a t-shirt with a pic or some funny saying on it..


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome artwork! That guy's got talent. Is this just a t-shirt design?

I'm asking because I love the layout and design of your website. Don't change a thing on that end.

Cheers!


----------



## TylerStewart (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, it's just a t-shirt design and maybe for a sticker to send with the shipments. We will probably do a variety of shirts with it, we've been getting lots of feedback on our Facebook page about it (lots of girls wanting tank tops). I will be sure to get a few bigger sizes. A regular customer of mine wears 3XL, and I want to give him a few shirts while I'm getting some made, so I'll have some biggins'.


----------



## Angi (Apr 8, 2011)

I would wear it if it was in a tank or girls cut. I like the bella brand. I would buy it for my 12 year old too, but he is an A/M or A/L. Will you have them at the San Diego trade show? Or should I get one early so I can wear it there?


----------



## TylerStewart (Apr 8, 2011)

I think I'm going to show all the suggestions to my wife and have her figure it out. If I do it, we'll end up all wrong like we have in the past and end up with 25 mediums when we're sold out of everything else. We'll get a variety from kids to mens to womens. They'll be on the site probably pretty cheap ($15? Less?) and at all the shows we go to until they sell out. In the past, the tank top type shirts are always more expensive to get made, so they'd probably be somewhat more expensive. There's another design my wife wants to do a little less cartoonish, more just a faded image of a tortoise, but to me, that takes all the fun out of it.... We'll see. I have a pet expo here in Vegas tomorrow I'm doing a big tortoise display at (promoting the Las Vegas Reptile Expo), then have that LV expo in a month to stress me out, then a few days later, an 8 day cruise to the Virgin Islands to catch up on my long needed vacation time, so my mind is pretty tied up for the next 6 weeks!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 9, 2011)

While it is cartoony I would wear one, though I would need a 2X to be comfortable in.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Apr 9, 2011)

I am a 20 year old female and i would certainly wear one and i happen to love the cheesyness of it : )


----------



## DeanS (Apr 9, 2011)

Tyler...you're gonna sell a ton of tee's!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 9, 2011)

Very Nice!
Do You Do Your Graphic Desgn Logos, or Do U have An Artist do Them for you?


----------



## OllieInAZ (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you considered offering it from a drop-ship type site like http://www.cafepress.com/make/custom-t-shirts? That way you don't have to carry inventory (other than what you want for shows).


----------



## TylerStewart (Apr 10, 2011)

OllieInAZ said:


> Have you considered offering it from a drop-ship type site like http://www.cafepress.com/make/custom-t-shirts? That way you don't have to carry inventory (other than what you want for shows).



The problem with those places are that most of them (cafepress, anyway) are not really screen printing. They're just a step above the iron-on print things you can buy at Wal Mart, but they're not screen prints. They fade badly after a wash or two. We had some done by one of those places for the Vegas Reptile Expo last year and they were crap after being washed once. I think we are going to get these in 50% polyester and 50% cotton. I have always got cotton in the past, but I like the fit and feel of the 50-50 shirts I buy at Target. With screen printing, you have to get the screens made (for each color) one way or another. There's no way to screen print a few shirts and keep the cost anywhere near the prices of cafepress. It's efficient when doing a hundred or two, but not in smaller numbers. I don't know about the cost of CafePress, but getting a few hundred shirts screen printed, the cost per shirt is pretty low. I think we plan on giving them away more than anything. We'll do something like a free shirt with every order over "X" amount. I don't mind stocking them, my website tracks inventory on sizes and colors well, and I have 900 bags of cypress mulch sitting here.... A few hundred t-shirts won't be in the way


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 10, 2011)

I would want one in a tank top


----------

